# SOWEGA lease



## bullit (Jan 26, 2018)

I'm looking for a lease with turkeys on it, considering about any size and long-term or short-term... Turkey only will be just right!
I'm 61 and will treat the property at least as good as the owner would. Prefer something within 45 minutes of home.


----------



## twtabb (Feb 11, 2018)

Sent pm


----------



## bullit (Feb 25, 2018)

bump


----------

